# Dark glasses



## simongt (19 Jun 2015)

One thing that always amuses me is the number of 'roadie' cyclists, i.e., the 'right' bike and wearing the 'right' gear, who always wear dark cycling glasses regardless of the weather. Come rain, hail or shine, it had to be the dark glasses. Is it simply about image, or are there a lot of riders out there that don't realise that yes, it's easy to buy clear lens cycling glasses for those overcast dull days - ? 
I have to admit though that all the various shades of glasses I use are actually safety glasses available from any decent local workwear establishment or from t'net at about £5 - £7 a go. Just as effective and stylish as the best £100 Oakleys and less painful of you lose or break them - !


----------



## Captain Scarlet (19 Jun 2015)

Haven't noticed it too much up here, but then it hasn't been all that sunny of late and I most ride in the evenings lol.

I'll wear sunglasses then if the sun is out and its low in the sky, otherwise in the evenings I wear safety glasses too. Just the job at a few pounds.


----------



## midlife (19 Jun 2015)

You failed to mention that they have to be reflective, mine are . 

Shaun


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2015)

I wear prescription transition oakleys now...I'd be a short sighted liability in £7 safety glasses 

You do realise your £7 safety glasses won't be doing much of a job in protecting your eyes from harm from the sun 

@jefmcg is good on the explanations


----------



## Captain Scarlet (19 Jun 2015)

You can get tinted safety glasses.

I use clear ones because most of the evenings I'm out its dark lol


----------



## screenman (19 Jun 2015)

It may be possible that the OP has never worn quality eye wear. I know I could tell the difference when I switched from cheap to the more costly glasses.


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2015)

Captain Scarlet said:


> You can get tinted safety glasses.
> 
> I use clear ones because most of the evenings I'm out its dark lol



They may be tinted but how is the uv protection rated


----------



## Captain Scarlet (19 Jun 2015)

No idea to be honest is have to check. 

But if it's that sunny I'd be wearing my Oakleys

Love my Oakleys as I've got 3 pairs lol


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2015)

Captain Scarlet said:


> No idea to be honest is have to check.
> 
> But if it's that sunny I'd be wearing my Oakleys
> 
> Love my Oakleys as I've got 3 pairs lol


Ah so you're certainly one of the objects of the derision for the chap who started the thread


----------



## Yellow Saddle (19 Jun 2015)

Only the latest styles for me, thank you.


----------



## Captain Scarlet (19 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> Ah so you're certainly one of the objects of the derision for the chap who started the thread



Not really to be fair lol. 2 of my Oakleys are just for normal use.

The Oakleys I could use on the bike I've only used twice in 4 months lol


----------



## MiK1138 (19 Jun 2015)

What is this SUN!!!! you speak of?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> You do realise your £7 safety glasses won't be doing much of a job in protecting your eyes from harm from the sun


Sun?? What sun? It's still winter here!


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jun 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Sun?? What sun? It's still winter here!


You blinked.


----------



## Hyslop (19 Jun 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Sun?? What sun? It's still winter here!


Here as well !


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Jun 2015)

One of the reasons I wear the Rudy Project RX

I live mostly in the "Racing Red" lens with the mirror for really bright days and yellow for night time

All are photochromic which enhances their adaptability


----------



## winjim (19 Jun 2015)

I need mirrored glasses to avoid eye contact with all those nobber roadies who seem to want to wave at me.

Rudy Project ftw.


----------



## Roadrider48 (19 Jun 2015)

Oakley or Poc for me....
£7 building site glasses don't protect you from the sun!


----------



## cd365 (19 Jun 2015)

I really don't understand the jealousy that seems to be around. People are constantly on here moaing about others wearing sunglasses, team kit, riding expensive bikes etc.

Just ride your bike and enjoy it.


----------



## simon.r (19 Jun 2015)

I often wear these: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/endura-angel-sunglasses/rp-prod40405 which are photochromic (I.e they get darker as the weather gets brighter). I suspect I look a bit if a twit sometimes as they always look dark from the outside, but visibility through them is remarkably good even in fairly poor weather.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Jun 2015)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Only the latest styles for me, thank you.
> View attachment 92559


 Does the wig/shades/stubble combo come as an integral unit? I love the look....


----------



## Gasman (19 Jun 2015)

Rules 36, 37 and 39


----------



## Tim Hall (20 Jun 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> Oakley or Poc for me....
> £7 building site glasses don't protect you from the sun!


Yes they do. Dewalt protector smoked glasses, for example. £5.88. 99% uva and uvb protection.


----------



## sittingbull (20 Jun 2015)

Uvex Cybric safety specs for me.

First pair were given to me by a neighbour who used them off-shore on the oil rigs Tilt-able arms to suit riding on the drops or sat upright.

UV protection and blue mirrored


----------



## blackgoff (20 Jun 2015)

I wear Pro-Lite photochromatic Red to Dark glasses 27 quid Ribbles - 1 of the best secrets in cycling... Tho i very rarely wear dark glasses... I do have them, tho why people do surprises me as there're other lens that can perform like clear blu or red, the red improving reaction times etc as well as making life look 'just better! I call them my Prozac lens lol


----------



## screenman (20 Jun 2015)

I keep waiting for the anti helmet brigade to come and tell us wearing glasses can increase the chance of major injury.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Jun 2015)

I am a glasses wearer full stop. My day to day pair are photochromic but not polarised. Even this week in the rain they have darkened to a noticeable degree when I've got back indoors, but it doesn't take off the glare or that little bit of dazzle. 

I will often wear my clip on polarised sunglssses when cycling, walking or driving in less than glorious sunshine as I find that taking the extreme edge off what brightness there is assists me more in seeing wirh total clarity than does having a slightly darker view that my pupils dilate to accommodate anyway. 

Everyones eyes and response to the light hitting them is different. I'm sure some do it for the look but for some of us its genuinely done to help ourselves. 

P. S. Even on the roadie I'm in jeans and t-shirt but still often with the dark clip on's on. 

Also these people that amuse you may be out for an all dayer and we all know that you can often get four seasons in a day here, better to be over prepared than under.


----------



## contadino (20 Jun 2015)

I don't anticipate seeing a cloud until September, at which point I'll decide whether to swap my EUR 3 dark cycling glasses for my EUR 3 clear cycling glasses. I got 3 pairs for EUR 9 from Decathlon a few months back - 2 dark, 1 clear.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jun 2015)

I've got some uh glasses that have 6 different interchangeable lenses, similar to these
http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...re-multi-lens-sunglasses-sale?variantId=98421


----------



## Big Dave laaa (20 Jun 2015)

I always wear sunglasses. I like the disguise factor and saves me having to stop and chat if I get recognised  I do have yellow tints for very cloudy days.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (20 Jun 2015)

screenman said:


> I keep waiting for the anti helmet brigade to come and tell us wearing glasses can increase the chance of major injury.


I am from a different brigade but I'll still tell you that glasses in an accident, cause serious injury. On two occasions, 20 years apart, have I been cut up by sunglasses. These cuts result not for shattered lenses but from the bottom edge of the lens being forced into my cheeks. Each time, I suspect, it was the helmet that moved forwards and pushed the glasses down but I can't say for certain.


----------



## Piemaster (21 Jun 2015)

Rudy Project photochromic for me and contact lenses.
Normally wear prescription safety glasses at work as I'm forced to wear safety glasses anyway and contacts when at home.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jun 2015)

I'm happy with my "posh" cycling glasses (Tifosi) as they were the only ones I tried that actually fit. Don't care how much anyone else pays for their glasses: I like the fact that I've actually found some that don't fall off the second I do anything untoward such as moving my head. They've also got interchangeable lenses, which is handy when you live in Britain and are likely to experience an interchangeable summer.


----------



## outlash (21 Jun 2015)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I am from a different brigade but I'll still tell you that glasses in an accident, cause serious injury. On two occasions, 20 years apart, have I been cut up by sunglasses. These cuts result not for shattered lenses but from the bottom edge of the lens being forced into my cheeks. Each time, I suspect, it was the helmet that moved forwards and pushed the glasses down but I can't say for certain.



Did you think about taking them off at any point?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Jun 2015)

outlash said:


> Did you think about taking them off at any point?


Like when? In the split second between riding along and kissing earth?


----------



## outlash (21 Jun 2015)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Like when? In the split second between riding along and kissing earth?



Perhaps being a little more specific would be helpful.


----------



## simongt (21 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> I wear prescription transition oakleys now...I'd be a short sighted liability in £7 safety glasses
> 
> You do realise your £7 safety glasses won't be doing much of a job in protecting your eyes from harm from the sun
> 
> @jefmcg is good on the explanations


Ah, but if you buy DECENT quality safety glasses, they are available in 100% UV protection / polarised etc.. AND rainbow colour reflective for the posers amongst you - !


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jun 2015)

Tim Hall said:


> Yes they do. Dewalt protector smoked glasses, for example. £5.88. 99% uva and uvb protection.



Yebbut.....Oakleys make you ride faster. And that's a fact


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Jun 2015)

Oakleys are fast, but I find my Poc glasses are slightly better. Bit more streamlined!


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Jun 2015)

Here you go....these are the fastest ones.


----------



## Lemond (21 Jun 2015)

cd365 said:


> I really don't understand the jealousy that seems to be around. People are constantly on here moaing about others wearing sunglasses, team kit, riding expensive bikes etc.
> 
> Just ride your bike and enjoy it.



Was just thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Roadrider48 (21 Jun 2015)

Lemond said:


> Was just thinking the exact same thing.


Amen!


----------



## blackgoff (23 Jun 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> Here you go....these are the fastest ones.
> View attachment 92909



Yeh but are they 11 speed


----------



## blackgoff (23 Jun 2015)

Big Dave laaa said:


> I always wear sunglasses. I like the disguise factor and saves me having to stop and chat if I get recognised  I do have yellow tints for very cloudy days.



I don't like being recognised on the cycle too esp. if you meet a jerk (cd)


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Jun 2015)

Oakley Radar's for me - I have a selection of lenses. I bought them for shooting, but obviously they work very well for cycling too - worth every penny spent on ebay.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jun 2015)

I had a bit of an epiphany on a fnrttc a couple of years ago. I took off my amber cycling glasses (with stick-on close vision lenses) and the colours of the sunrise were amazing, and I'd been missing them. Like listening to music while wearing ear defenders. I just wear my regular prescription glasses these days.

I also need glasses to see my GPS for navigation. I have a half formed plan to get some reactolite (sp?) prescription varifocal glasses, but it's not high on my agenda.

As to the OP, if you're happy with your safety glasses, fine - there's no need for you to worry about what other people wear.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I also need glasses to see my GPS for navigation. I have a half formed plan to get some reactolite (sp?) prescription varifocal glasses, but it's not high on my agenda.



Pop into Optilabs in Croydon to have a chat and to try some out.
They really are worth every penny,


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I also need glasses to see my GPS for navigation. I have a half formed plan to get some reactolite (sp?) prescription varifocal glasses, but it's not high on my agenda.



My last pair of prescription glasses were reactolite varifocals but not polarised, it is the glare that gets to me, I ended up using polarised clip on's. My new gigs are non reactolite varifocals and I'm still happy with using the polarised clip on's that cost me a fraction of the cost of the photochromic glass.


----------



## Markymark (23 Jun 2015)

outlash said:


> Did you think about taking them off at any point?


I have sat in A&E whilst the docs were pulling bits of plastic out of my eyebrow from cycling glasses. I also know someone who nearly lost sight in one eye from a tiny fragment of metal shot into his eye (no glasses) from the car he was cycling behind.

You takes your chances either way.


----------



## blackgoff (23 Jun 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> Oakley Radar's for me - I have a selection of lenses. I bought them for shooting, but obviously they work very well for cycling too - worth every penny spent on ebay.



I got some 'oakleys' too from eBag - 13 quid... I've compared them to some 'others' 'O's lol and they're nearly indistinctable...


----------



## blackgoff (23 Jun 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> I have sat in A&E whilst the docs were pulling bits of plastic out of my eyebrow from cycling glasses. I also know someone who nearly lost sight in one eye from a tiny fragment of metal shot into his eye (no glasses) from the car he was cycling behind.
> 
> You takes your chances either way.



I wear some all the time... The wind is TOO much to take...

Most crashes you see in races - they fly off... #unlucky


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jun 2015)

blackgoff said:


> I got some 'oakleys' too from eBag - 13 quid... I've compared them to some 'others' 'O's lol and they're nearly indistinctable...



I can assure you the lenses are genuine, optics are very important in shooting and they are purchased from reputable dealers. Not everything on eBay is fake.


----------



## vickster (24 Jun 2015)

No but £13 'oakleys' on ebay will be


----------



## blackgoff (24 Jun 2015)

Mine are brilliant - oakleys are hyped. Those 5 lens jobbies posted a while back are just as good - as I've got some


----------



## mcshroom (24 Jun 2015)

I wear the sunglasses in my avatar most of the time as they have glued lenses on the back for my short sightedness. I also suffer from hayfever so avoiding setting my eyes off watering is helpful. In the dark I'll normally ride in my standard prescription specs atm.


----------



## BRounsley (24 Jun 2015)

Roadrider48 said:


> Here you go....these are the fastest ones.
> View attachment 92909



I have these too. I love them. I’m a bit of a convert to expensive sunglasses.

In the past I’d bought much cheaper glasses. The logic being that if I break or lose them…no biggy.

What’s most striking about the more expensive lenses (Oakleys & POC etc) is when you go from light to dark (e.g. the road goes under shade from trees). The contrast change is seamless (it’s the lens technology, the POCs don’t change darkness)…none of that pause for my eyes to adjust. I have blue eyes so maybe I’m more sensitive to this

Are they value for money….hell no… Oakleys must spend a fortune on sponsorship…someone must pay for that.

My POC glass where £200…the replacement lenses is £75 so the means the frame are £125….I don’t think this is value for money.

I’ve also scratched the lenses….which was traumatic… its used to be a none event on my £15 sunnies.

Back to the original question. Sunglasses “sun-ness” varies massively. My POC lenses block 70% light. I have some mirrored Oakleys that only block 20%. You’d describe both as sunglasses. On Sunday I left in dull drizzle and arrived home after 7 hours with a hint of sunburn…the POCs were perfect for that day.


----------



## blackgoff (24 Jun 2015)

POC's look 'your mumish' variants - tho I'm sure they're great.

I swear by my prolite photochromatic glasses for nearly all yr round. Tho I'm a s.glasses nerd lol.. #guiltysecret


----------



## BRounsley (24 Jun 2015)

Yeah it could have a whiff of a Deirdre Barlow Face Shield to it…..but I hope I pull it off


----------



## Mike_P (29 Aug 2015)

Interesting lens colour chart
http://www.framesdirect.com/landing/a/lens-color-guide.html


----------



## snorri (29 Aug 2015)

simongt said:


> Come rain, hail or shine, it had to be the dark glasses. Is it simply about image, or are there a lot of riders out there that don't realise that yes, it's easy to buy clear lens cycling glasses for those overcast dull days - ?


Not about image, I just don't like having the pleasure of a run out on my bike being constantly interrupted by autograph hunters.


----------



## thunderlips76 (29 Aug 2015)

well i wear oakley jawbone........from china.......for a tenner. yellow lenses in at the minute as there has been no sun in yorkshire for 5 million years. i had the clear safety glasses but had to lend them to a mate. i got fed up of looking at his tear soaked cheeks.......not sure if he was crying from the wind or the climbs


----------



## Mike_P (13 Sep 2015)

Seemingly useful commentary on lens colours
http://coachlevi.com/cycling/sunglass-lens-color-selection-guide/


----------



## jay clock (13 Sep 2015)

what's the problem? Leave them to it


----------

